# type de cable pour réseau ethernet



## Thierry GEFARD (16 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour,
Je vais ajouter deux Emacs sur le réseau de l'entreprise qui comprend une dizaine de machine reliées en ethernet RJ 45.
Je vais acheter du cable RJ 45 pour relier mes deux nouvelles machines au réseau via les prises RJ 45 murales.
Je viens de voir qu'il existe plusieurs types de cables et de connecteurs RJ 45 :
J'ai vu : 
- connexion UTP Cat. 5e et connexion STP Cat. 5 e
- cable RJ 45 Moulé M/M ou UTP M/M assemblés 
- Cable 5e monobrin UTP cable multibrin UTP (et la même chose en STP)
- des connecteurs RJ 45 UTP et RJ 45 STP
- des connecteurs RJ 45 plats, d'autres ronds.
- des prises murales RJ 45 Cat 6 STP et d'autres SFTP.

Moi qui croyais que c'était simple.

QUe veut dire UTP, STP et SFTP ?
Quel  cable dois-je chosir : blindé, monobrin, multi-brins, UTP, STP
Quel connecteurs Rj45  prendre : UTP blindé, STP blindé, rond ou plat.
- Quelle catégorie choisir : 5e ou cat6 M/M

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Telonioos (16 Septembre 2003)

Prend un cable croisé de base, avec connecteur RJ45 de base, et ça marchera tout seul.
Le moins cher est le mieux dans ce cas là !!!


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (16 Septembre 2003)

Ok mais que veut dire UTP, STP et SFTP et tout ce que j'ai vu.
J'aimerais aussi bien comprendre.
S'il y a un spécialiste réseau dans le coin, merci d'avance


----------



## cartman (16 Septembre 2003)

hello,



			
				Thierry GEFARD a dit:
			
		

> - connexion UTP Cat. 5e et connexion STP Cat. 5 e


 UTP c'est du non-blindé et STP c'est du blindé en principe par commodité on utilise du non-blindé à moins d'être dans un contexte industriel difficile...



			
				Thierry GEFARD a dit:
			
		

> - cable RJ 45 Moulé M/M ou UTP M/M assemblés


le standard pour du 10/100



			
				Thierry GEFARD a dit:
			
		

> - Cable 5e monobrin UTP cable multibrin UTP (et la même chose en STP)


 oublie applications spécifiques



			
				Thierry GEFARD a dit:
			
		

> - des connecteurs RJ 45 UTP et RJ 45 STP


le connecteur doit être du même type que le câble, donc blindé ou pas



			
				Thierry GEFARD a dit:
			
		

> - des connecteurs RJ 45 plats, d'autres ronds.


 le RJ45 c'est du RJ45 sinon ce sont des verions spéciales pour l'industrie intégrés dans d'autres connecteurs -&gt; voir le site de Neutrik ou direct l'image 



			
				Thierry GEFARD a dit:
			
		

> - des prises murales RJ 45 Cat 6 STP et d'autres SFTP.


 la cat 6 n'est pas nécéssaire si tu ne fais pas du gigabit et même avec un bon 5e qui tient 350Mhz y'a pas de problème em 1000



			
				Thierry GEFARD a dit:
			
		

> - Quelle catégorie choisir : 5e ou cat6 M/M


 du 5e fiches moulées fera parfaitement l'affaire dans ton install.

a+


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (17 Septembre 2003)

Merci Cartman.
Pour résumé, je prends :
Du Cable RJ 45 Cat 5e UTP moulé en monobrin et
des connecteurs RJ 45 UTP plats.

C'est ça, j'ai bien compris ?


----------

